# conexion de display da05 anodo comun



## eddy70 (Feb 19, 2007)

un saludo a todos los del foro tengo un problema con un display de anodo comun da05 el problema es que no enciende lo alimento con 5 volts y con una resistencia 100 ohms y a cada terminal le conecte una resistencia tambien de 100 ohms las unicas terminales que no conecte son la del punto decimal  y la num. 8 ya que tengo entendido que son las misma la 3 y la 8 estoy usando chip 7490 , 7447 display ac  gracias por su ayuda se los agradecere.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola eddy70:

Sería de gran utilidad si pusieras el diagrama completo que tienes, para revisar la conexión antes de darte algún consejo.

Lo único que me salta a la vista es que los pines 3 y 8 tienen que ir juntos conectados al V+, porque hay unos modelos que no funcionan correctamente si sólo conectas uno de los dos pines.

Saludos


----------



## eddy70 (Feb 20, 2007)

gracias apollo enseguida te anexo el diagrama de las conexiones que hice es un display de anodo comun , le conecte una resistencia a cada terminal del display de 100 ohms, y no esta conectado el punto decimal y terminal 8 ya revise los chips y si estan funcionando como debe de ser hasta llegar al display sin mas por el momento me despido y si me puedes ayudar gracias


----------



## eddy70 (Feb 26, 2007)

hola a todos de este foro, si alguien me puede ayudar, con este display ya anexe al diagrama para saber si lo estoy conectando bien se los agradecere mucho. gracias


----------



## eddy70 (Feb 26, 2007)

hola a todos de este foro, si alguien me puede ayudar, con este display ya anexe al diagrama para saber si lo estoy conectando bien se los agradecere mucho. gracias


----------



## mabauti (Feb 26, 2007)

la terminal de anodo comun NO lleva resistencia.

Las demas resistencias las tienes de bajo valor (recheca si todavia sirve el display) , lo recomendable es que sean desde 330Ω  hasta 2.2kΩ


----------



## lotarionesco (Nov 7, 2010)

mabauti dijo:


> la terminal de anodo comun NO lleva resistencia.
> 
> Las demas resistencias las tienes de bajo valor (recheca si todavia sirve el display) , lo recomendable es que sean desde 330Ω  hasta 2.2kΩ





estan seguros de que las patas 3 y 8 no nesecitan resistencia?...porq yo los estoy conectando a Vcc mediante resistencias de 220...y en a,b,c,d,e,f,g tb..pero cuando quito resistencias en las patas 3 y 8 y conecto directamente a Vcc...en unos minutos ya esta muy caliente...quisiera saber masomenos como dimensionar las resistencias...o quiza debo aumentar el valor ohmico de las resistencias q uso en las patas d a,b,c,d,e,f,g y dejar las patas 3 y 8 directamente a  vcc (sin resistencias)...a quien pueda ayudarme gracias de antemano


----------



## wbg58h (Nov 7, 2010)

Mira, los Comunes del DA05, no llevan resistrencia, se conectan directamente a Vcc y las resistencias de los segmentos, ABCDEFG, tiene que llevar una resistencis de 220 Ohms, el DA05 tiene que emitir una luz roja, no anaranjada, ya que al poner resistencias de 100 Ohms, el display emite ese color anaranjado y se queman de volada.

Espero haberte ayudado.
Atte: WBG58H


----------



## lotarionesco (Nov 11, 2010)

wbg58h dijo:


> Mira, los Comunes del DA05, no llevan resistrencia, se conectan directamente a Vcc y las resistencias de los segmentos, ABCDEFG, tiene que llevar una resistencis de 220 Ohms, el DA05 tiene que emitir una luz roja, no anaranjada, ya que al poner resistencias de 100 Ohms, el display emite ese color anaranjado y se queman de volada.
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> Atte: WBG58H



gracias!!...pero tengo una pequeña duda...como puedo saber si tengo un display DA05...el hecho es que compre mi display diciendo a la vendedora q me diera un display 7 segmentos anodo comun simplemente...y me los vendio...para colmo con el uso se me fueron borrando los numeritos q tenia éste a un lado...lo que puedo decir del display es que emite luz verde.

PD:actualmente estoy usando resistencias de 1k para ABCDEFG y 680ohms para los pines 3 y 8...osea que estoy conectando ambos a Vcc(5V)......obtengo un resultado optimo...el display no calienta nada en horas...pero noto q cuando hay mucha luz en el exterior se opaca facilmente mi display...por lo q quisiera saber la mejor configuracion para mejorar la intensidad luminica d mi display sin dañarlo...ademas para economizar la energia cuando la conecte a una pila...para q me dure buen tiempo


----------

